# Holding temps on a long cook



## Newglide (Jun 6, 2022)

I have an Old Country Pecos. 
I've done a couple of butts the past few weekends and am finding the same issue on all the cooks.
I start off with a chimney full of lump, once it's lit I put it in the firebox and add a few splits.
Splits are about the size of a 16oz can give or take. I get it up to temp 250-260 and it goes like clockwork for about 4 hours.
Adding a few splits every 30 minutes or so. After about 4 hours it starts to taper down to 215-235. Having to fight to keep it around 235.
During this time the draw seems normal, keeping a thin blue line. I don't have a lot of ash but I do have a good coal bed.
After about 2 hours the temps start getting back to normal. 
Can my coal bed actually be too big hindering airflow in some way and after a few hours it burns down enough to let it flow?


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jun 6, 2022)

I would think bigger splits would help.


----------



## Newglide (Jun 6, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> I would think bigger splits would help.


So after the temps fade after 4 hours or so switch to bigger splits?
I can give it a try.
I am seeing the temps come back after a couple of hours using the same size splits I was using.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jun 6, 2022)

Newglide said:


> So after the temps fade after 4 hours or so switch to bigger splits?
> I can give it a try.
> I am seeing the temps come back after a couple of hours using the same size splits I was using.


I wouldn't think the amount of ashes would affect anything in that period of time. The way you described your splits, I am just suggesting that perhaps making them a bit larger will help keep them burning longer and reduce the temperature drop. Also, you didn't mention what the wind conditions are, etc. 

I did a cook the other day with gusty winds, and it makes keeping the temps consistent very challenging.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jun 6, 2022)

You might want to also check out this thread. 






						Old Country BBQ Pits Pecos Owners Thread
					

I searched for a Pecos owner's thread but found only one, and that was mostly about temp issues and other grills. Since I had a few folks at Academy Sports tell me that the Pecos is their number one seller by far, I thought I'd start a thread on them to see what mods other owners have done and...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## Newglide (Jun 6, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> I wouldn't think the amount of ashes would affect anything in that period of time. The way you described your splits, I am just suggesting that perhaps making them a bit larger will help keep them burning longer and reduce the temperature drop. Also, you didn't mention what the wind conditions are, etc.
> 
> I did a cook the other day with gusty winds, and it makes keeping the temps consistent very challenging.


Thanks for the info.
The weather conditions don't stand out. I know this weekend was nice with low humidity and wind. The previous cook I know was a nice day but I don't remember if there were many differences in the weather, there could be.
Could be I need bigger splits. I tried to pay attention to the sizes this weekend but I guess it's possible I started using smaller splits when temp's started to fade.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 6, 2022)

Maybe try to throw 2 splits in every other (or third) time...  this will help keep the coal bed built up ... 

Are your splits lighting right away ??


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jun 6, 2022)

I can't recall on the Pecos, do the coals and wood sit directly on the firebox floor? If so, that COULD be hindering the flow after a while and contributing here.


----------



## Newglide (Jun 7, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Maybe try to throw 2 splits in every other (or third) time...  this will help keep the coal bed built up ...
> 
> Are your splits lighting right away ??


I may have to add an extra split.
I put my next in line splits on the firebox to warm up that way they will fire right up when I put them on.


----------



## Newglide (Jun 7, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> I can't recall on the Pecos, do the coals and wood sit directly on the firebox floor? If so, that COULD be hindering the flow after a while and contributing here.


There is a grate the coals sit on that are a couple of inches of the floor.

I was cleaning it out last night and it hit me what may be happening. When I start my fire I put 2 longer logs running lengthwise in the firebox about 6 inches apart.
I light my chimney and when the coals are ready I put it between the logs then I put my splits in crossing the logs, kinda log cabin style. I'm thinking that when the temps start to fall off the logs are burnt up and the coals from them are done.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jun 7, 2022)

Newglide said:


> There is a grate the coals sit on that are a couple of inches of the floor.
> 
> I was cleaning it out last night and it hit me what may be happening. When I start my fire I put 2 longer logs running lengthwise in the firebox about 6 inches apart.
> I light my chimney and when the coals are ready I put it between the logs then I put my splits in crossing the logs, kinda log cabin style. I'm thinking that when the temps start to fall off the logs are burnt up and the coals from them are done.


Interesting. I have a grate also, but I just put the the lighted charcoals in by themselves and put splits on top of them to ignite. That has always worked well.


----------



## Newglide (Jun 7, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> Interesting. I have a grate also, but I just put the the ;lighted charcoals in by themselves and put splits on top of them to ignite. That has always worked well.


I may give that a try next cook. Thanks for your help


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jun 7, 2022)

Does the area below your fire grate fill with ash?  If so then try raising it another inch or so.

I always crisscross the sticks.  I also never laid them flat on the coals.  That smothers the coals.  Another thing I have done is feed the thin edge of the sticks into the the coals.

Laying 2 sticks on the grates and filling in between them with coals should work fine.  After all you want the sticks to turn to coals.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Jun 7, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> Does the area below your fire grate fill with ash?  If so then try raising it another inch or so.
> 
> I always crisscross the sticks.  I also never laid them flat on the coals.  That smothers the coals.  Another thing I have done is feed the thin edge of the sticks into the the coals.
> 
> Laying 2 sticks on the grates and filling in between them with coals should work fine.  After all you want the sticks to turn to coals.


I think what you are saying is what he does already. I wasn't suggesting one should not do that. I was just saying I do lay the first splits directly on my coals. They light right up.


----------



## G8trwood (Jun 7, 2022)

Really sounds like it is just your startup coal bed getting consumed, then you are adding (fighting) enough to reestablish a coal bed. The big initial bed is providing enough heat that isn’t getting replenished by the small splits. Throw a bigger split in every so often to help provide a buffer.


----------



## sacedbysapp (Jun 22, 2022)

Just plan at 4 hr mark have a chimney of coals ready to go, no big deal. U also could keep some small Chunks and scrap wood pieces  to add here and there to help maintain the coal bed. I had a 120 gallons reverse flow halfway through I had to add a chimney of charcoal no shame in doing that.


----------



## Newglide (Jun 23, 2022)

sacedbysapp said:


> Just plan at 4 hr mark have a chimney of coals ready to go, no big deal. U also could keep some small Chunks and scrap wood pieces  to add here and there to help maintain the coal bed. I had a 120 gallons reverse flow halfway through I had to add a chimney of charcoal no shame in doing that.


Yeah it looks like my initial coal bed is done and I need to replenish it.
Either like you say by adding another chimney after a couple of hours or by adding am extra or larger split every so often. I need a few more longer cooks under my belt to perfect my fire management.


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Jun 23, 2022)

I have a old wash tub that I build a fire in for long cooks. That I use for hot coals in smoker as needed. Temps start dropping toss a shovel in along with a chunk of whatever wood I'm smokin with that day.


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 23, 2022)

I go the opposite of big splits. When I see the coal bed start to die down some I use smaller splits, coke can circumference. I’ll throw in 2 or 3 at a time depending on temp I want. A few rounds of that and your bed builds back up. If heat climbs a little I don’t get to worried about 50 degree swing up for awhile either. Overall I find burning the smaller circumference splits for the majority of the cook offer better heat control and coal bed in my 84D.


----------



## Newglide (Jun 23, 2022)

JIMSMOKES said:


> I have a old wash tub that I build a fire in for long cooks. That I use for hot coals in smoker as needed. Temps start dropping toss a shovel in along with a chunk of whatever wood I'm smokin with that day.


Thanks



jcam222 said:


> I go the opposite of big splits. When I see the coal bed start to die down some I use smaller splits, coke can circumference. I’ll throw in 2 or 3 at a time depending on temp I want. A few rounds of that and your bed builds back up. If heat climbs a little I don’t get to worried about 50 degree swing up for awhile either. Overall I find burning the smaller circumference splits for the majority of the cook offer better heat control and coal bed in my 84D.


Thanks


----------



## Hijack73 (Jun 23, 2022)

I agree with 

 jcam222


I used chunks the size of a coke can to maybe a little thicker - but I always had a good supply of about pill bottle diameter that would burn fast and coal quick OR I would fire up a little lump or a few briquettes on my propane grill side burner if I noticed my bed starting to get skimpy.

1/4 chimney of lump or 20 briquettes on a side burner goes up like a barn fire in about 5 minutes.  My smoker was homemade and needed very little coals to maintain - but it took me a while to learn that getting it back to where I wanted it didn't have to be a battle and a short quick spike up is better than 45 minutes of it running at 200 then getting the spike anyways...


----------



## Newglide (Jun 24, 2022)

Hijack73 said:


> I agree with
> 
> jcam222
> 
> ...


The splits I use are similar in size, mostly tall boy can size. I do have skinnier splits but usually use them if I get a little behind and let the split burn down too far and need to get it back up again. 
What it sounds like is my coal bed is burning out and I need to replenish it. 
Thanks


----------

